# 1500 watt hps



## Sin inc (Jan 17, 2013)

hey guy i was looking at the interweb last night and came across the baby . i would like to know what your toughts are.

growlightexpress.com/grow-light-ballasts-3/1500-watt-ballasts-82/master-blaster-1500-watt-ballast-1079.html


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 17, 2013)

you need be sure you have the 240v power..and only a 1 year warranty. 299.00  plus 80.00 for the bulb.....why drop price 200???..red flag

[email protected] switchable was only 350..and they came with both bulbs...


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 17, 2013)

its not for me i just wanted to talk about it. you do make a good point smoke
the fact that you have to use 240 limits your buying base. and then it comes with a bulb . plus 2 600's would give you a bigger cover area are iam i wrong.


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 18, 2013)

i bet they throw off some heat!


----------



## Yama (Jan 18, 2013)

2 600s will cover a big area and not give off so much heat, meaning you could put your lights closer to the plants and increase the light intensity which decreases as lights get further away.  

I don't run this set up, but i've been thinking about it.  If somebody could confirm what heat 2 600s give off, that would greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 18, 2013)

you would have to run you fan full speed all the Time . plus you would have to be twice as far from the plants


----------



## mikeydean (Jan 18, 2013)

Yama, I run two 600's in about 18sq.ft.Ihave one 6in duct booster fan hooked to the lights themselves, by the way they are cool tubes., anywho, also I have a 4in inline fan that I run at bout 75% my temps stay 'round 76 to 79 depending the ambient temps. hope this helps 'ya :hubba:


----------



## Locked (Jan 18, 2013)

Cheapest I found that ballast was 255 and cheapest I found the bulb was 99 bucks. Does not seem worth it to me. I could run 2 600's and replace those bulbs for around 35 bucks and only come up like 26,000 lumens short of the 1500 watt system. I would get a better light spread and they could be cooled in air cooled hoods or cool tubes. jmo


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2013)

Reading from Sunlights web site and it suggests an open air reflector


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 18, 2013)

so iam guessing this would be for huge grow op that would buy like three of these, i wonder if the ballst would be enegey star


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2013)

Its a Galaxy ballast.


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Jan 29, 2013)

Energy star !!  ???


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 29, 2013)

energy star you know its on all the new stuff that comes out today it's means that the cost to run this item will be lower then if you bought something with out energy star


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Feb 2, 2013)

Not on electric grow ballasts. They do not "save" energy at all.


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 5, 2013)

yea iknow that sucks


----------

